# motor guide magnum f2 help



## taterosu (Apr 29, 2011)

I got an older motor guide magnum f2 trolling motor give to me because the steering cable and electrical wires are broke of at the head. The wires are not a problem at all to fix but the steering cable is driving me mad. Does any out there know where to find repair manuel for trolling motors or know how the cable comes off of the turning gear? Its a shame to scrap the motor just because of this small problem. ive got the head apart but cant figure out how to release the cable. Its soaking in some penatrating oil now but im not sure it its froze or still attached. It has a small brass bushing that it goes through and then what looks like a set screw that is missing
. Thanks for any help!


----------



## richg99 (Apr 29, 2011)

Never saw one....but...sounds like a press fit. Do you have a friend with a drill press? Might be able to press it out. Rich


----------



## taterosu (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks for the ideas. i got it out this morning. the brass bushing is made on the end of the cable and was threaded into the steering gear. thanks again for the input


----------

